# White spots on Zoa???



## steve25 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a large green Zoa. Lately it seems to have been thinning out and developing small white spots on it. (looks like ich)
Anyone know what this is??? Bad?

Thanks!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Zoa Pox.....*

Hi there. From what your are describing it may be Zoa Pox. It's as bad as it sounds sorry. You may want to 'Google' the term for more info. Perhaps you can post a picture or two?

There are different schools of thought on why it occurs along with potential treatment. In my limited experience - I've used hyposality (freshwater dip) dip and if the infection is wide spread; I've used a freshwater dip along with a coral dip (ie Revive Coral Cleaner - two little Fishes). Zoas are a little tougher than you may think (in my experience).

BUT... heed all the recent and past posts regarding handling Zoas.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Hi there. From what your are describing it may be Zoa Pox. It's as bad as it sounds sorry. You may want to 'Google' the term for more info. Perhaps you can post a picture or two?
> 
> There are different schools of thought on why it occurs along with potential treatment. In my limited experience - I've used hyposality (freshwater dip) dip and if the infection is wide spread; I've used a freshwater dip along with a coral dip (ie Revive Coral Cleaner - two little Fishes). Zoas are a little tougher than you may think (in my experience).
> 
> BUT... heed all the recent and past posts regarding handling Zoas.


You have not heard of the Furan II dips?

Furan II dip is HIGHLY effective against Zoa Pox.

Here is the procedure (the second post has the treatment procedure)

You can get Furan II from John at North American Fish Breeder in Scarborough, or probably other stores.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

it's zoa Pox.. I just stabilized the water and monitored the zoas and things turned around within 4-5 weeks.


----------

